# My beautiful SCR Metering Valve



## Tux330ci (Sep 30, 2021)

imtjm said:


> After getting SES light with P20EE fault code. I took a gander at my SCR Metering Valve from my engine compartment (gap between engine and the positive jumper terminal). I had the same issue before, and the dealership hot watered it and said everything was good to go rather than replacing it according to the SIB. A nice, thick mass of urea crystals had formed around the Metering Valve connection to the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF), and the SCR Metering Line (DEF supply hose). In addition to the solid mass of urea crystal build up on the Metering Valve, I could see DEF had sprayed out as there was a film of crystals everywhere. So, ordered the Bosch part listed as the same (BMW part #18307807206 for half the price. Replaced this morning. 2010 335d with 93k miles.
> 
> Parts and Tools needed:
> 1ea SCR Metering Valve 18307807206
> ...


I have the same error. Looks like maybe my meter line is clogged. When I took the meter line off there was no fluid the in line. Did you have any when you took yours off?


----------

